# Sam Hallam info and protest 11/07/09



## durruti02 (Jul 9, 2009)

forwarded email 

" Hi,

Thanks to everyone who’s volunteered to go underground for Sam on Saturday.

The plan is to spread out on the underground and hand out thousands of flyers to tell thousands of people Sam’s story.

The flyers have been designed and printed – you can see the design on the Raising Awareness for Sam Facebook page.

They’ll be available outside Old Street tube station on Saturday from 10am until 3pm. You’ll see the Sam Hallam campaign banner on the corner of Old Street and City Road, where a guy called Matt will be handing out packs of 50 or 100 flyers. Take as many as you think you need.

Also available are a limited number of Sam Hallam t-shirts with ‘He isn’t here’ on the front and ‘He wasn’t even there’ on the back, together with the www.samhallam.com web address.

The flyers are free. The t-shirts are £7, with all profits going to the Sam Hallam Campaign.

There’s no need to spend a long time handing out the flyers – if all of the 175 people who have confirmed they’ll be helping spend just an hour handing out 50 flyers each, that will be nearly 9,000 flyers out there!

Sam’s story needs to be told. With everyone’s help, we can do it.

Look forward to seeing you on Saturday – drinks afterwards in the White Horse pub on Hoxton Street if you’d like to raise a glass to celebrate Sam’s birthday, which is today.

Thanks,

SAM HALLAM IS INNOCENT "


----------



## durruti02 (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.samhallam.com/

sam hallam is a hoxton boy who was wrongly by all accounts sent to jail after a street brawl ended up in a stabbing and a death .. the campaign has had a lot of publicity locally but is trying to break out hence my postings .. it has wide support including Paddy Hill and Billy Power from the Birmingham 6


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2011)

28th July 2011. Criminal Cases Review Commission refers the murder conviction of Sam Hallam


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

Never heard of it before. If the case against was so shoddy, what went wrong? Were his attorneys morons? Was the judge bent?


----------



## butchersapron (May 16, 2012)

Prosecution didn't contest the appeal/defend their case today. Released. Full judgment to come.


----------



## shaman75 (May 16, 2012)

7 years in prison? That's terrible...


----------



## The Octagon (May 16, 2012)

Jesus, how do you come out the other end of that


----------



## shaman75 (May 16, 2012)

i hope he gets some serious compensation.


----------



## articul8 (May 16, 2012)

Can he get damages for the time spent inside then?  Seems like a Met fuck up - not using the mobile phone to check whether he was in the area


----------



## BigTom (May 16, 2012)

Yes, he'll get compensation, from which will be deducted a charge for room & board during that period, since these were provided free to him as a prisoner.


----------



## Onket (May 16, 2012)

Saw this on the news last night.

He's been released today, has he?


----------



## krink (May 16, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Yes, he'll get compensation, from which will be deducted a charge for room & rent during that period, since these were provided free to him as a prisoner.


 
the first time i heard this about deductions for rent/food etc I thought it was a joke. what a sick country we live in.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 16, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Yes, he'll get compensation, from which will be deducted a charge for room & rent during that period, since these were provided free to him as a prisoner.


 
yeah and any 'reasonable' deductions he'd have likely have had to pay during the period up to £40 a week. it's a fucking joke because none of it covers the loss of liberty for any period of time... 

so guilty get prison for free but innocent have to pay for it...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 16, 2012)

krink said:


> the first time i heard this about deductions for rent/food etc I thought it was a joke. what a sick country we live in.


always been the case the bastards...


----------



## teqniq (May 16, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Yes, he'll get compensation, from which will be deducted a charge for room & rent during that period, since these were provided free to him as a prisoner.


That is fucking outrageous.


----------



## krink (May 16, 2012)

has anyone ever gone to the courts to contest this practice of robbing the innocent?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 16, 2012)

krink said:


> has anyone ever gone to the courts to contest this practice of robbing the innocent?


yup.

Every time the courts have said it's reasonable deductions as they are getting such large amounts in compensation anyway it's only a deduction from the large amount of cash they wouldn't have otherwise have had... 

It's a legal conceit of course because had there not be a miscarriage of justice in the first place they'd not have received a large amount of cash to then be comparatively benefiting from they'd have benefited from going about their day without interference of course and could have earned up to any amount in salary as they could have you know got a job etc... 

The reality is that if they had allowed it then lots of cash would have been lost in compensation.


----------



## krink (May 16, 2012)

thanks for the info garf, I can't can't help but think that there must be some who had their compo pretty much wiped out by the expenses though. And what about the families who had to struggle with maybe their breadwinner in jail? I know, banging heads against wall etc. Fuck it makes me angry though. What a set of complete bastards running this show.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 16, 2012)

krink said:


> thanks for the info garf, I can't can't help but think that there must be some who had their compo pretty much wiped out by the expenses though. And what about the families who had to struggle with maybe their breadwinner in jail? I know, banging heads against wall etc. Fuck it makes me angry though. What a set of complete bastards running this show.


recent case include a man given 55 grand for 4 years was charged 7 grand reasonable expenses...

He appealled the judge said, you're right that's mighty unfair... have some more compensation for the time we had you, the bill stands... IE we'll increase the amount to cover it but you'll still have to pay...

It's more than unbelievably stupid to consider that someone would have benefited from their stay at her majesties pleasure let alone if they were innocent the whole time there can be no obvious or long term sign of betterment... Also MP's need to decide if you can claim compensation for wrongful imprisonment it's not an automatic right if you have been ... They did say we could make it an automatic right but we'd have to decrease the amounts paid out significantly and limit it to around 10 grand was the figure... oddly this didn't fly for long and hasn't been implemented but every time the mail or similar bangs it's drum about the CONVICTED KILLER RELEASED ON TECHNICALITY GET MASSIVE COMPENSATION type headlines which turns out the technicality was they didn't do it and they were allowed to appeal against their conviction... the clamour is for the amounts to be limited to stop these chancers from benefiting...

So it's possible this fella could be released and denied the opportunity to claim compensation, you know in these austerity times it's just greed that would make him want to further burden the state. but he could still be charged bed and board regardless of whether he's been allowed to claim compensation...

worst still is that of course the biggest conceit of all is that this isn't paying for his stay (standard prisoner costs around £32,000 pa to keep - which even with my shite maths isn't £40 a week...) or that this money removed from his compensation paying back anything as of course its money which comes from the system in compensation which is then paid back to the system (it's also over £32,000 potentially taxable income which will need to be self assessed!! as earned income... dependent on the judge).

Over all it's a nasty, vindicitive, Nadine Dorris of a policy which seeks to punish anyone who shows the system up to be flawed, you made us look like chumps son so take your licks and be grateful about it, if you were really innocent then how come you got fitted up type mentality...


----------



## krink (May 16, 2012)

^^^that is utterly depressing.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 16, 2012)

krink said:


> ^^^that is utterly depressing.


criminal is the word... 

still our laws are here to protect.... property; the rich; not you...


----------



## shaman75 (May 16, 2012)

Feeling quite angry about this. Well. Disgusted if I'm honest.

Digging around for info, I see Labour changed the rules in 2004ish, so you had to prove you were innocent or something, meaning even fewer cases got through.

Then I read this on the guardian article: http://www.guardian.co.uk/law/2012/may/16/sam-hallam-released



> Hallam's father committed suicide while his son was in prison.


----------



## krink (May 16, 2012)

jesus, tragedy doesn't even come close does it?


----------



## frogwoman (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Ax^ (May 16, 2012)

Could you not sue for lose of earnings if the charge and false convict lead to you losing a job when arrested?


And yes the whole setup is sick and criminal


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2012)

Conviction today formally quashed.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 17, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Could you not sue for lose of earnings if the charge and false convict lead to you losing a job when arrested?


 
Not quantifiable... and in a way the compensation is for this, hurt feelings wrongful imprisonment aren't actually quantifiable in a monetary value they have arbitrary values... one person might think that his father dying means he should get more as this caused emotional distress to him and his family others might say we'll they weren't close hadn't seen each other for years it's less significant (as an example not saying this is true or my feelings on it). so how do you place a value on that.

He was 17 when convicted arguably he might have totally failed his a levels and never gone to uni and only be educated enough to pick litter in a park, or he might have been a world class brain surgeon.  Even if those extremes aren't true he might have been a pretty average marketing exec of a shitty double glazing company and ended up stabbed to death on Luton high street 2 years after wards  and earned nothing...  thus any compensation is more than he would have lost in potential earnings... 

If he could say actually I was head hunted by JP morgan and was given an unconditional offer of a Job at 250,000 a year heres their letter and they are willing to confirm this is legit... then he'd have a bigger claim over all.

For me there are two things which make me beleive this will end up being a high paying compensation case however probably around the  2 million mark.

1. His arrested development at the point where he could have gone to uni and developed along side his peer group, and this is unrecoverable both in terms of time and experience.  This will affect him for the rest of his life and has ruined his career prospects for ever more.

2. Damage to reputation.  He will have to declare what he's spent the years 17 to 24 doing on any and all job interviews, and if he doesn't he'll almost certainly be fired for not revealing this at interview and if he reveals it he'll almost certainly never get the job because fuck that shit every day and the potential minefield if he's tried etc.. will be the majority of employers responses.  No company could ever risk their reputation in giving a change to a man who although proven innocent might well be retried (don't forget we got rid of double jeopardy rules in this country) at any time.  So no company will want to employ him, thus it being as bad as if he had done the crime in terms of employment prospects. besides why hire him over someone else who has more experience at his age he really should have more experience why doesn't he?  oh wait he was what, no thanks we've got loads more people to see... etc.

3.  Death of his Father, caused as a direct result of his imprisonment.  This should be an amount to him and a supplemental amount to the family which is equal too the portion of the compensation to him (about a million or so...).

And more or less this is how they will calculate it.

Nothing for loss of personal liberty for 7 years
Nothing for emotional damage
Nothing for failure of public office
No apology from the fool Piggy who's been shown twice in as many weeks to be incompetent at best and corrupt at worst... 
No apology from HMP, the MET or the Courts for failing to serve justice
No re-opening of the actual case to resolve the murder of the lad in the first place and apologise to the family of the murdered lad... (or compensation for their loss etc.)


----------



## shaman75 (May 17, 2012)

I reckon he should sell his story and let Ray Winstone get a film made and stick up two fingers to the entire system.


----------



## shaman75 (May 17, 2012)

also, could the family just ignore compensation claims and simply sue the police in a private prosecution?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 17, 2012)

shaman75 said:


> also, could the family just ignore compensation claims and simply sue the police in a private prosecution?


yes.  Good luck to them on that... particularly if as a private case the judge has to look at the compensation offered and decide that they are attempting to profit from this... could even have his reward reduced or removed or canceled... 

Course dependent on the amount he might not even get it all at once but have it paid over a period of time suitable for those who have to pay it to cover it within their budgets... law for us and a law for them....


----------



## Streathamite (May 17, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> yes. Good luck to them on that... particularly if as a private case the judge has to look at the compensation offered and decide that they are attempting to profit from this... could even have his reward reduced or removed or canceled...


does it have to be down to the judge? could they not have the amount to be awarded decidedd by a jury?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 17, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> does it have to be down to the judge? could they not have the amount to be awarded decidedd by a jury?


no.

I mean if it gets to trial or retrial then yes.  But in the preliminaries then they'll decided whether this warrants the courts time... I can't see many judges saying this needs to be tried again as it wouldn't be a 'good' use of the courts time or money... 

so I'd imagine it'd get thrown out before it even got going... or to a jury...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2016)

Miscarriage of justice victim Sam Hallam takes compensation battle to Supreme Court - Hackney Citizen

this is a fucking disgrace: wrongly convicted, inside for seven years, and they refuse to pay a penny's compensation: i got more for being refused the right to demonstrate at fairford (tho that did take more than 10 years to get)


----------



## albionism (May 3, 2016)

Yeah, it's really fucked up. Reminds me a bit of those three innocent American lads 
who were freed after some years in prison on condition that they do not make a 
claim for compensation.


----------

